# SuperDMZ 3.0 Back in Stock!



## chez (May 17, 2014)

Get the most powerful anabolic on earth!!


Chez15 for 15 % off! !!


----------



## TheLupinator (May 17, 2014)

$75 a bottle... ill pass


----------



## chez (Jul 28, 2014)

A while back I offered a free logging opportunity on this product an nobody wanted it

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=10208

I couldnt even get someone to tell me why not lol

But I will offer one free bottle for a log one more time right now

If anyone is interested just speak up


----------



## Atom1 (Jul 18, 2017)

chez said:


> A while back I offered a free logging opportunity on this product an nobody wanted it
> 
> 
> I couldnt even get someone to tell me why not lol
> ...



What? No one got on this? I would have. Still have that bottle? :32 (1):.  3 years later...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 18, 2017)

Atom1 said:


> What? No one got on this? I would have. Still have that bottle? :32 (1):.  3 years later...


Dude, its it really necessary to comment on a 3 year old offer in this thread. Its cool that you are reading old threads but there is no point to the comment. It just floods my new post feed.


----------



## Atom1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Ahh, just fooling around. Sorry to clog up your feed BigSwole!


----------

